# Reducir potencia



## tiago (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya se que normalmente el pleito es siempre por aumentar la potencia del transmisor,pero yo tengo la necesidad inversa, necesito obtener 2'5 Wat de una salida que da 15Wat. No hay opcion de regular internamente.
El motivo es excitar un lineal que si le metiese mas de 3 Watt lo estaria forzando.Necesito pues que me ayudeis en algo como puede ser un atenuador o algo parecido,pues jamas he montado o visto ninguno.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2009)

Baja la tensión de alimentación de la etapa final.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 8, 2009)

tal cual lo dice fogonazo. Normalmente bajando la tensión de alimentación de la etapa sea desde un modulo a la salida de la fuente (como vienen en los equipos comerciales) o metiendo resistencias en la pata emisor del transistor... también podrías medir la potencia de la etapa anterior a ver si simplemente podes desconectar la alimentación del la etapa final... asumo que para que tire unos 15w, muy probablemente tenes entre uno y tres watts en el transistor anterior.

que transistores usa tu trasmisor?


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2009)

Es lo que habia pensado, actuar sobre el emisor del transistor excitador,poniendole un potenciometro  configurado como divisor de tension,o quiza actuando como una simple resistencia variable entre masa y emisor.
Tambien he considerado la posibilidad de extraer esa potencia del transistor que alimenta el final,como comentais,pero el problema es que no he visto el equipo,es algo que tengo que hacer por encargo,en un lugar que esta bastante lejos de mi ciudad.
La emisora es de estas chinas de la marca HLLY, modelo CZH-15A, de 15 Watt y no poseo un esquema sobre el que pueda trabajar y prepararme

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2009)

tiago dijo:


> Es lo que habia pensado, actuar sobre el emisor del transistor excitador,poniendole un potenciometro  configurado como divisor de tension,o quiza actuando como una simple resistencia variable entre masa y emisor.......


Dependiendo de la frecuencia te diría que no.
Banda FM, definitivamente NO
Banda AM tal vez

¿ Esquema ?


----------



## tiago (Nov 9, 2009)

Vale,como he dicho antes, no tengo esquema,solo el modelo del transmisor.
Lo que si puedo es alimentarlo a traves de un variador de tension, de la intensidad adecuada,controlando el voltaje de colector. balando el voltaje, bajaria la potencia.
Seria mas o menos así?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 9, 2009)

tiago dijo:


> .....Lo que si puedo es alimentarlo a traves de un variador de tension, .....


Eso me gusta más


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola... bueno, lo de reducir potencia no es tan dificil, si no quieres intervenir dentro del equipo, entonces se debe construir un divisor hecho a base de resistencias de composicion de carbon que es mas facil de encontrar, se trata de colocar resistencias en serie entre la salida del transmisor y masa, si la impedancia de salida es de 50 ohm, la suma total de las resistencias debe alcanzar ese valor para no alterar la carga optima del transmisor. Concretamente se trata de reducir de 27.3 voltios que es el voltaje de RF de salida para producir 15 vatios a 11.2 voltios que seria la tension para producir 2,5 vatios, con esos datos creo que puedes calcular el valor de las resistencias igual como se calculan para corriente continua. Me comentas como te fue, listo? Saludos desde Colombia.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

Tienes dos alternativas: o reduces la tensión de alimentación, o disipas la energía restante como calor en una carga que le tendrías que añadir.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

No soy bueno con los cto´s de radio pero... ¿No puedes reducir la ganancia del amplificador?


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

Bueno,a ver si bajando la tension del transistor de salida...
Creo que lo mejor seria conseguir un excitador mas adecuado, no vayamos a estropear el otro.
Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 2, 2009)

si, claro un excitador mas adecuado... me cuentas como te va yendo...


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

Pues mira, tengo una placa de Veronica que creo que voy a  poner en servicio y que me va a ir al pelo.
Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 2, 2009)

A proposito, que potencia entrega tu placa Veronica?


----------



## albertopallas (Dic 2, 2009)

Estimado Tiago.... mas facil aun.... agrega un tramo largo de cable rg58 entre la salida del equipo de 25 W y el amplificador lineal, el largo lo calculas con las perdias que nesesitas , para bajar de 15W a 2,5W unos -7,8 dB, segun el cable y a frecuencia calculas el largo para obtener esta perdida, por ejemplo para el Belden 8219, RG58A/U pierde 13 dB cada 100 metros en 100Mhz.
No se en que frecuencia opera tu Tx,


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> A proposito, que potencia entrega tu placa Veronica?


De 0 a 2'5 wat. regulables, es la version pll8.
Saludos



albertopallas dijo:


> Estimado Tiago.... mas facil aun.... agrega un tramo largo de cable rg58 entre la salida del equipo de 25 W y el amplificador lineal, el largo lo calculas con las perdias que nesesitas , para bajar de 15W a 2,5W unos -7,8 dB, segun el cable y a frecuencia calculas el largo para obtener esta perdida, por ejemplo para el Belden 8219, RG58A/U pierde 13 dB cada 100 metros en 100Mhz.
> No se en que frecuencia opera tu Tx,


Demasiados metros, amigo,pero sí es verdad que se reduce potencia.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 4, 2009)

... como es eso de agregar una carga a la salida para bajar la potencia??? favor de explicar que no quedó muy claro...


----------



## alexus (Dic 4, 2009)

no correspondia mi comentario.


----------



## tiago (Dic 4, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> ... como es eso de agregar una carga a la salida para bajar la potencia??? favor de explicar que no quedó muy claro...


Me imagino que las perdidas producidas por el cable se traducen en una reducción de potencia.
La verdad es que nunca he probado algo así.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 4, 2009)

DJ Glenn, como lo explique anteriormente, y si no hay de otra, se implementa un divisor resistivo de tal manera que la suma de las resistencias de el valor de la impedancia de salida del transmisor, es decir 50 ohm. Las resistencias deberan ser de carbon... y deberan poder disipar la potencia de salida del transmisor. Esta solucion puede ser ùtil cuando no se puede intervenir el aparato, es decir cuando no queda otra alternativa...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 5, 2009)

y estas resistencias deben ser de alguna potencia en especial o con resistencias de 1/4 de watt se puede sin problemas?


----------



## tiago (Dic 5, 2009)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> y estas resistencias deben ser de alguna potencia en especial o con resistencias de 1/4 de watt se puede sin problemas?



Ya nos ha dado los voltajes correspondientes un poco mas arriba, si la resistencia ha de ser de 50 Ohm, por esa misma ley se puede calcular la disipación en watios, pero claro, estamos hablando de impedancias y no de resistencias, por lo que aplicar la ley de ohm en estas frecuencias es salirse del tiesto, en teoria si que serviria una de cuarto de watio, pero creo que a efectos practicos le sacariamos humo.
Aplicando "el cuento de la vieja", yo asociaria resistencias hasta totalizar los 15 watios de entrada,que creo que es mas seguro, de esta forma, aprovechariamos el residuo que nos quedase para utilizarlo de excitación,pero este residuo puede ser o muy grande o muy pequeño, ya que no podemos variarlo a voluntad, pues la impedancia ha de ser imperativamente 50 Ohm. (creo).


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 5, 2009)

Hay algunas cosas que aclarar: la impedancia no debe obligatoriamente ser de 50 ohm, por ejemplo no tendremos problemas si la suma de las resistencias es de 47 ohm o de 55 ohm, igual no es una desadaptacion muy grande y sera soportada por el paso final del transmisor, por otro lado, el concepto de impedancia se asocia a resistencia pero en corriente alterna, tal y como lo son las corrientes de RF, por lo que en este caso si se puede emplear la ley de ohm y la ley de watt para el calculo de estas resistencias. Finalmente creo que sera inevitable asociar resistencias en grupos serie - paralelo, en razon que encontrar elementos de mas de 2 vatios de composicion carbon es dificil, por lo menos en mi pais... obviamente la disipaciòn total de las resistencias debe corresponder con la potencia de salida del transmisor. es cuestion de un poco de ensayo y error jejeje... me comentan como les va.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 6, 2009)

Creo que las resistencias se deberían calcular como para que de la impedancia soportada por el excitador en total (50 ohm supongo), coincida con la de la carga resistiva y la del amplificador, juntos.Te hago un dibujito de como supongo que iría. Que alguien que realmente sepa lo que hace me diga si eso está bien.
Importante: a la hora de llevar el circuito a la práctica (previamente calculado), las resistencias utilizadas deben ser puramente resistivas - solo de carbón. Si tienes dudas sobre como calcular esto, me preguntas, y trataré de darte una respuesta.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 6, 2009)

No es exactamente como habia pensado... mejor les mando un esquema para el divisor propuesto.


----------



## raulin1966 (Jun 16, 2014)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> No es exactamente como habia pensado... mejor les mando un esquema para el divisor propuesto.



Hola:
lesquiero solicitar ayuda con lo siguiente:
tengo un exitador que a la salida da 1 watts con un transistor 2N4427 ( es super integrado no hay como modificarlo ni siquiera para bajar el voltaje al 2N4427)
y nesesito exitar con 2 watts una etapa para 30 watts

coloque un driver con un MRF 237 y claro podria dar hasta 4 watts, el problema es que  nesesito bajar el exitador de 1 watts a 500 mW para no reventar el MRF237  al cual si podria bajarle el voltaje para obtener los 2 W para exitar la etapa de 30

habra algun esquema de un atenuador con resistencias y de que potencia deberian ser estas?
LA IMPEDANCIA DE TRABAJO SON 50 Ohms


----------



## J2C (Jun 16, 2014)

Raulin1966

 Ya que debes atenuar de 1W a 500mW digamos que la potencia del atenuador debe ser de 2W para estar tranquilo, por otra parte debes atenuar 3dB para lograr bajar la potencia a la mitad.

 En Internet hay muchas calculadores de atenuadores, buscala!.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## raulin1966 (Jun 17, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Raulin1966
> 
> Ya que debes atenuar de 1W a 500mW digamos que la potencia del atenuador debe ser de 2W para estar tranquilo, por otra parte debes atenuar 3dB para lograr bajar la potencia a la mitad.
> 
> ...



Gracias:
Busque un conversor on line y con un sistema en PI me dio lo siguiente:
Atenuacion A  3 Db
Impedancia entrada 50 Ohms
Impedancia salida 50   Ohms


resistencia A salida del  mini exitador  1 Watts   292.402 Ohms
Resistencia B la que va al medio del PI   17.614 Ohms
Resistencia C  la que va despues o la entrada del driver  obtener 500mW   292.402 Ohms

 R A y RC un extremo a tierra y los otros extremos a cada uno de los extremos de RB


este fue el enlace http://www.calculatoredge.com/electronics/Pi Attenuator Calculator.htm







Como se ve esos valores no existen en el comercio ¿ Que aproximacion seria recomendable?

atte
Raulin
Chile


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2014)

tiago dijo:


> Vale,como he dicho antes, no tengo esquema,solo el modelo del transmisor.
> Lo que si puedo es alimentarlo a traves de un variador de tension, de la intensidad adecuada,controlando el voltaje de colector. balando el voltaje, bajaria la potencia.
> Seria mas o menos así?



Sería preferible que bajaras la tensión de la fuente con algún regulador de tensión. O, colócale un regulador de tensión únicamente para el TR exitador. Ej.: Un LM317 entre B+ y la alimentación del TR excitador. El resto dejarlo tal cual.
Si no, fíjate en algún esquema de un transceiver cómo bajan la tensión de la etapa final. En el mío es un push-button que dice Hi-Low. No sé cómo lo hace, si te es necesario miraré el esquema.

Saludos:


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 17, 2014)

raulin1966 dijo:


> Gracias:
> Busque un conversor on line y con un sistema en PI me dio lo siguiente:
> Atenuacion A  3 Db
> Impedancia entrada 50 Ohms
> ...



Hola...
Coincido en bajar alimentación para reducir potencia pero si no se puede...A=C=330ohms, B=18ohms.
Saludos.
Ric.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 17, 2014)

Hola a todos , la solución mas elegante es sin dudas enplear lo atenuador tipo PI Grego entre lo excitador de 1Wattios y lo pré amplificador de 5 Wattios , eso es porque lo atenuador tipo PI Grego além de cunprir su missión adapta mejor las inpedancias entre los estagios , aysla mejor los interestagios por bajar possibles reflejadas lo que es mui benefico para lo excitador asi ese no es "molestado" , y no devemos olvidar que excitadores de RF pueden mui facilmente oscilar molestando la faixa con sinales espureos quando sinplesmente bajamos su tensión de alimentación , pero ese efecto solamente puede sener mejor observado con ayuda de un analizador de espectro acoplado en su salida.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Jun 17, 2014)

Aparte a lo dicho por Daniel Lopes aclaro que la única resistencia comprometida con potencia seria la *Rb* del link que posteo Raulin1966 que debería ser mínimo de 0.5W, la *Ra* que va en paralelo con el Tx de 1W puede ser de 0.25W. Valores fáciles de conseguir.

 Coincido también con la aproximación de valores que recomendó Ricvebi.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## homebrew (Jun 17, 2014)

Tal cual te comenta el colega Daniel de brasil el mejor metodo es colocar un atenuador tipo PI o T entre la etapa driver y la de salida, si tratas de reducir la potencia bajando la tension de alimentacion pueden pasar algunas cosas raras como por ejemplo salir con mas potencia en la segunda armonica que en la fundamental.
Asi es la rf, ademas ese tipo de atenuador se forma con resistores comunes, y la etapa de salida trabaja super comoda ya que esta trabajando con menor potencia.

saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2014)

mcrven dijo:


> Si no, fíjate en algún esquema de un transceiver cómo bajan la tensión de la etapa final. En el mío es un push-button que dice Hi-Low. No sé cómo lo hace, si te es necesario miraré el esquema.
> 
> Saludos:



Te copié la sección RF de mi Kenwood TR7800.

El módulo de salida (Q6) contiene dos etapas: el driver y el final.
Mediante el Switch Hi/Lo, entra o sale el relay RL1.
Cuando está en Hi, el driver se alimente del regulador de tensión (Q2, Q3, Q4, Q5) mientras que, el final se alimenta directo de los 13.8V (Batería).
Cuando está en Lo, el relay RL1 hace puente entre los pines 2 y 3 del módulo y así, ambas secciones se alimentan del regulador de tensión.

En Hi son 35W, en Lo 10 W o menos.

Te adjunto el diagrama. Saludos:


----------



## J2C (Jun 18, 2014)

Mcrven

Raulin1966 es un forista con algo de experiencia en el tema de RF, pero tal vez no cuente con todo el instrumental para verificar los cambios ó tal vez quiere hacer una prueba sin realizar grandes modificaciones en el equipo que posee.

Por otra parte, tu Kenwood si bien usa el sistema que tu sugieres, *no tiene* un transistor como amplificador de salida (tal cual es el equipo del forista que ha preguntado inicialmente), usa un modulo integrado. Por mi experiencia en equipos de Radiocomunicaciones de Motorola desde HF (Blu), pasando por VHF (50÷54MHz y 136÷174MHz) y terminando en los de UHF nunca ajustan la potencia sobre el transistor de salida, siempre lo hacen sobre etapas anteriores que no llevan ajustes de sintonía.
Lo mismo le visto realizar desde 1980 al presente en equipos de µOndas desde 1.7GHz hasta 20 GHz (analógicos y digitales de Telettra/Alcatel/Lucent), los ajustes de potencia se realizan siempre en etapas previas, nunca sobre el ultimo Transistor/Fet.




Mi opinión personal es que el forista conozca las distintas posibilidades y luego el decida por su cuenta después de realizar sus propias pruebas. Es solo mi opinión personal.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mcrven (Jun 18, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Mcrven
> 
> Mi opinión personal es que el forista conozca las distintas posibilidades y luego el decida por su cuenta después de realizar sus propias pruebas. Es solo mi opinión personal.
> 
> ...



Claramente de acuerdo Juan. En cuanto a experiencia, también cuento con un backgrownd de unos 50 años a cuestas. Desde la época de las válvulas.

Ciertamente que las reducciones de potencia no se hacían ni las hice sobre las etapas finales. Lo habitual era intercalar un POT entre la reja pantalla del pentodo del Driver y se leía la corriente de excitación de reja control del o las válvulas finales.

Pero allí tienes el diagrama del Kenwood y, no es mi diseño. Ellos dejan constante la tensión del driver e intercambian la del final. En el módulo sólo hay dos TRs de RF, Driver y final.

Después de todo, ya sabes, cada cual tiene su manera de matar pulgas...

Saludos:


----------

